# LAX Rides / Bike Rentals



## stroupaloop (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll be heading out to LA and staying in a hotel near LAX for a few days, starting on Monday. I was originally going to bring my bike out and do some riding in my downtime (CAAD10), but found out it would cost me $200/direction to take it with me. Seeing that it would be ridiculous to do this for only 4 days, I was hoping to get some advice on here.

1) Any recommendations on a shop/store that has bike rentals for road bikes comparable to the CAAD10? I'm not looking for a carbon, high-end bike, but something that I can ride on for a couple of hours and do some nice climbing at a decent pace.

2) Anyone have any cue sheets/routes that I can use. I noticed there is Topanga State Park a little North w/ some Cat 3/4 climbs (found from Strava segment search) and Rolling Hills down in Rancho Palos Verdes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and like most cyclists in love with the sport, I want to ride all the time and everywhere I go, thanks!


----------



## youngstah (Jan 23, 2012)

Helen's Cycle shows rental. Too new to post links.


----------



## stroupaloop (Apr 8, 2012)

youngstah said:


> Helen's Cycle shows rental. Too new to post links.


Thanks, I tried calling that bike shop, but it went to their voicemail. I assume they closed down for Easter. Hopefully I'll be able to get in touch with them tomorrow. Do you happen to know how much they charge per day? Thanks!


----------



## youngstah (Jan 23, 2012)

Go to their web site and near the bottom is the rental link.

For a ride, follow the ocean south into Palos Vedes, pick a hill.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Triathlon Labs in Redondo Beach. I think they are $75.00 a day and you're less than a couple of miles from Palos Verdes.


----------



## stroupaloop (Apr 8, 2012)

redondoaveb said:


> Triathlon Labs in Redondo Beach. I think they are $75.00 a day and you're less than a couple of miles from Palos Verdes.


Thanks! I just checked them out and I guess I have to decide between an S50 or CAAD9, decisions decisions.


----------



## stroupaloop (Apr 8, 2012)

youngstah said:


> Go to their web site and near the bottom is the rental link.
> 
> For a ride, follow the ocean south into Palos Vedes, pick a hill.


Thanks, it seems like Palos Vedes it is!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

stroupaloop said:


> Anyone have any cue sheets/routes that I can use.


here's a route of mine doing a "PV loop". You can pick it up from your location near LAX and follow the streets for a decent little tour of PV.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/111651431

Enjoy! Hope the weather stays favorable.


----------



## stroupaloop (Apr 8, 2012)

Hollywood said:


> here's a route of mine doing a "PV loop". You can pick it up from your location near LAX and follow the streets for a decent little tour of PV.
> 
> NoHo to Palos Verdes Loop by hwjtss at Garmin Connect - Details
> 
> Enjoy! Hope the weather stays favorable.


Thanks for the additional info, I've already routed some nice rides down to PV and one ride north. The topography is so different than MD, use to the same vertical feet but accomplished through rollers instead of all in one segment.


----------

